# macroalgea question



## jaysix79 (Jan 18, 2010)

does macroalgea need sand to grow?

what is the best way to grow them?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

this is going to depend on what macro you want to keep. 

if this is for refuge area i suggest chaeto under a full spectrum work light. no sand is needed for this aglae, just rotate the clump every so often to reproduce the natural tumbling that occurs in the ocean as well as allowing the other side a chance to see the light.


----------



## jaysix79 (Jan 18, 2010)

cool thanks for the tip


----------

